# Which power would you like to have?



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

The ability to instantly understand anything. No misunderstandings, no time wasted trying and failing to learn something, comes with the side effects of knowing every language (including fake ones) and being able to do almost anything (because I understand how to do it), and it's not immediately apparent unless I'm a show off, so I don't get anybody bugging me about it.


----------



## thirdmind (Nov 4, 2016)

Super Invisibility. 

How is that different from regular ol' invisibility? Well the *SUPER *entails that people will not be able to hear, see, or touch me. That way I can be really nosy and possible save the world because the big bad guys and gals can't detect me - not even with detection software.


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

Permanent erection.. Why? Because Idunno


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoquaro (Oct 23, 2016)

JayShambles said:


> Permanent erection.. Why? Because Idunno
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oooh, what about a step up from that: orgasm inducement!

Like, you look at someone, they go *BOOM* (metaphorically speaking ^^)! You look at _yourself_...you also go boom. It really is a useful power - if you're running away from someone, all you have to do is look at them and they'll go weak in the knees...or somewhere slightly higher up XD


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

Zoquaro said:


> Oooh, what about a step up from that: orgasm inducement!
> 
> Like, you look at someone, they go *BOOM* (metaphorically speaking ^^)! You look at _yourself_...you also go boom. It really is a useful power - if you're running away from someone, all you have to do is look at them and they'll go weak in the knees...or somewhere slightly higher up XD


Holy shit son! I never thought of that. That would be amazing.


----------



## Zoquaro (Oct 23, 2016)

JayShambles said:


> Holy shit son! I never thought of that. That would be amazing.


You can have it ;D I already did mine on the previous page - it'd be unfair to have _two_ awesome super-powers.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

No idea. Time travel? Flying? Shape-shifting? Invisibility? All of these?


----------



## sonderopia (Nov 14, 2016)

Mind control.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Zoquaro said:


> Oooh, what about a step up from that: orgasm inducement!
> 
> Like, you look at someone, they go *BOOM* (metaphorically speaking ^^)! You look at _yourself_...you also go boom. It really is a useful power - if you're running away from someone, all you have to do is look at them and they'll go weak in the knees...or somewhere slightly higher up XD


Don't ask me how I know this...

Theres this movie called Orgazmo. Yes it is what you think it is.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

My power would be to grant other people's wishes. Not like a genie where I'm bound to a person and I HAVE to grant wishes even if I don't want to. I mean I want the power to offer wishes whenever I see fit.


----------



## sonderopia (Nov 14, 2016)

Zoquaro said:


> Oooh, what about a step up from that: orgasm inducement!
> 
> Like, you look at someone, they go *BOOM* (metaphorically speaking ^^)! You look at _yourself_...you also go boom. It really is a useful power - if you're running away from someone, all you have to do is look at them and they'll go weak in the knees...or somewhere slightly higher up XD


I feel like I'd get bored by this. Maybe it's because of my submissive nature... But I'd rather have it be done to me.


----------



## sonderopia (Nov 14, 2016)

Stelliferous said:


> My power would be to grant other people's wishes. Not like a genie where I'm bound to a person and I HAVE to grant wishes even if I don't want to. I mean I want the power to offer wishes whenever I see fit.


Would you be able to grant yourself wishes? Can people make wishes on your behalf?


----------



## sonderopia (Nov 14, 2016)

Expy said:


> The ability to instantly understand anything. No misunderstandings, no time wasted trying and failing to learn something, comes with the side effects of knowing every language (including fake ones) and being able to do almost anything (because I understand how to do it), and it's not immediately apparent unless I'm a show off, so I don't get anybody bugging me about it.


Basically me already...

Okay, I'm probably overexaggerating.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

sonderopia said:


> Would you be able to grant yourself wishes? Can people make wishes on your behalf?


No I wouldn't be able to grant myself wishes. If I wanted things, I would have to use my wish granting as trade. 

No one can wish for more wishes. Just one per person. No one can make it on my behalf. And if they keep annoying me I can take away their wish permanently.


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

The ability to bring back the dead, heal any disease or prolong life....

Something along those lines.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Time control


----------



## TheCosmicHeart (Jun 24, 2015)

Super speed


----------



## Silky Milky (Dec 17, 2016)

Ability to create destiny. Like we meet, you tell me your dreams and visions and according to you behaviour I start creating. But nobody would know that I can do that, you would all think that I´m just a little too curious girl. =)


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

One of the modest classics; mind reading. It would save me a lot of time in dating. 8)


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

Control and manipulate gravity.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

The ability to make desires become reality, my own or someone else's.


----------



## Pastel (Dec 19, 2016)

Perhaps Omniscience. Because if I knew everything I can fancy a guess that I'd be able to provide cures for all disease (if curable), and answer many questions which I currently have.


----------



## Statecraft Demystifier (Dec 12, 2016)

Invisibility so I can have alone time whenever and wherever I want it.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Besides something possible like immortality ; large scale teleportation. I could go anywhere anytime but also teleport a crap ton of people into oblivion. Best power to avoid a max of nuisances.


----------



## Statecraft Demystifier (Dec 12, 2016)

Pastel said:


> Perhaps Omniscience. Because if I knew everything I can fancy a guess that I'd be able to provide cures for all disease (if curable), and answer many questions which I currently have.


Really? You're either brave or stupid. Since I've been old enough to remember I've had a fear of omniscience. I guess I just always assumed madness came with it in one form or another. Specifically existential nihilism.

Then again, according to the theory of the universal wavefunction, I would assume omniscience is impossible due to the nature of infinity.


----------



## Luci Ferre (Jul 24, 2016)

Wish-granting. Kind of like a mix between Ursula and the genie. 

I want to be able to grant wishes BUT! on my own terms.










So, for example, if one of you lovely Ariel-like types wanted legs; I can grant it for you. but you won't necessarily receive human legs. you know?

So, why would I want that power? I like making people happy hence the wish granting type. But I also like messing with people, sometimes people need to learn the hard way.

That or being able to control probability.

For example, I can increase the probability of a person's chance of winning the lottery or the probability of a bullet hitting its target.

Same reasons, really.


----------



## Pastel (Dec 19, 2016)

Statecraft Demystifier said:


> Really? You're either brave or stupid. Since I've been old enough to remember I've had a fear of omniscience. I guess I just always assumed madness came with it in one form or another. Specifically existential nihilism.
> 
> Then again, according to the theory of the universal wavefunction, I would assume omniscience is impossible due to the nature of infinity.


It is, in fact, most likely impossible. However that won't stop me from dreaming. roud:


----------



## lil intro vert (Jan 14, 2016)

Godney said:


> This is difficult. The most useful would probably be the ability to heal.
> Though, the one I would want is:
> 
> *Telekinesis*
> ...


Telekinesis is probably the best. For me at least.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

Cosmic Otherness | Superpower Wiki | Fandom powered by Wikia


----------



## JR CreativeGenius (Dec 2, 2015)

*Mega-Imagination*


With the power of Mega-Imagination I would be capable of visualizing, sensing, and fully experiencing anything I choose to imagine... in my mind. Also, every day I imagine in my mind is only one second in the real world.



*How it works:* Say I want to imagine myself winning the oscars. I use my Mega-Imagination and simply imagine myself winning the Oscars. However, this imagination is so advanced that in my mind I completely feel that I am there at the Oscars. I can walk up and give my speech and the experience feels entirely real to me.

The Mega-Imagination is so powerful that it actually uses the real thoughts and actions of the people that are being imagined, and the real physics that exist in the universe. However both can be changed if imagined otherwise, meaning that if I actually want people or physics to react a certain way, then the Mega-Imagination automatically inputs my desires. Thus the reality that is present in the imagined world works in the way I wish. However, the default setting is reality as it exists in the external world.



*Uses for the Mega-Imagination.*

Here is what the Mega-Imagination can be used for:

-It is fun to imagine things. First of all it would be fun to be able to imagine myself in any situation. If I want to go wing suit flying then I can and I know my real body won't die. I can imagine any fun situation to be in.

-I can imagine situations where i change the physics and how the world works. I could imagine that I can fly. I could imagine that I can breathe underwater. Basically I can imagine myself with any power, and I get to see what that would be like any time.

-I can imagine myself speaking with people who have died many years or centuries ago and they act in the exact same way they would. I can learn so much from geniuses throughout history, and I can explore what I never would have been able to before. [Notice: they are not actually conscious as they are just part of my imagination]

-I can imagine myself in a future where h20 is used as fuel (and I know if the physics are correct or broken in this universe since I have to choose to break physics) and I can ask the inventor how it works. Then I can just return back to the world and invent it. Obviously this won't work if I imagine a faster than light spaceship, because in the imagination I would know that physics are being broken. Therefore whatever I discover would be non-applicaple to reality.

-I could go to a horse racing track and imagine who which horse would win in this exact scenario. Then I would watch who wins. All that's left is to bet a ton of money.

-Technically I could easily pass any test by imagining myself in class going over the exact material, or if I wanted to get the information faster I can imagine myself getting the test back and the answers would be what they actually are.

-I can practice what I want to do again and again in my Mega-Imagination before doing it.

-The amount of life I get to experience is unimaginably increased.





Mega-Imagination is awesome. If I had to use this power to fight evil I would do so by inventing crazy things by imagining them and then asking the inventor how it is made. Also, I would be capable of technically seeing into the future so I could make sure I get my plan right before going in and executing it.




Mega-Imagination!


----------



## Kajada (Nov 19, 2016)

No one has said communicating with animals yet?

Beastmaster

I would like the ability to communicate with/control any animal. I wouldn't use the control bit often unless it were necessary (like keeping an injured animal from biting or scratching the people trying to help it). I think it'd be really awesome to understand what animals think and feel from their perspective and be one with nature. I could one of the best animal trainers in the world and work with all sorts of exotic life forms. It could also change the impact of conservation efforts.


----------



## Ultio (Nov 22, 2016)

An Unconquerable Will!


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

1. The ability to stop time
2. Teleportation (you could just combined tese two under one banner as the "master of space and time")
3. Superpowered intellect (being able to retain all information I consume and figure anything out immediately)
4. Superpowered pheromones. 
5. Being able to disappear.


----------



## JR CreativeGenius (Dec 2, 2015)

Lacy Tears said:


> *Laplace's Demon characteristics*
> 
> _"We may regard the present state of the universe as the effect of its past and the cause of its future. An intellect which at any given moment knew all of the forces that animate nature and the mutual positions of the beings that compose it, if this intellect were vast enough to submit the data to analysis, could condense into a single formula the movement of the greatest bodies of the universe and that of the lightest atom; for such an intellect nothing could be uncertain and the future just like the past would be present before its eyes."
> — Marquis Pierre Simon de Laplace_


I love this quote. The only paradox is that a being with such power would not be capable of predicting its own thoughts and actions, and thus it would act as a variable in the equation that it has formulated.

Here's what I mean.

The being knows the future of everything in the universe because it knows the position of every atom and its properties, and every single force in play. However, this would also mean that the being knows every atom and its properties in its body and brain. If the being knows the all the causes of it actions, and what its future actions and thoughts will be, then it will not complete these future actions and thoughts. This would be paradoxical as the being knows the future but it cannot predict its own future, and therefore it cannot predict the future. The only way such a being exists is if it is not conscious and is instead a computer.

I believe that one day such a super-computer can exist.

Somehow it will emit a wave of some sort that locates the position of every single atom in the universe, and its properties, and every single possible force there is to recognize. The super-computer would simply map this universe into computer simulation which shows the entire past and future of everything in the universe. The only paradox is that if a person ever sees the simulation, that means that the simulation knew that the person would see the simulation, and therefor the simulation would show a future where the person reacts to seeing the simulation. of course, taking in this new information the person would react a different way. The computer would have known that the person would react to simulation of them reacting to the simulation, and therefore the simulation would have shown them their reaction to their reaction of the simulation. It is an endless cycle. Actually, the simulation would still know the future regardless, however it could never show the correct future to the person who sees it.


----------



## Sylarz (Sep 4, 2014)

Immortality (without aging)

Given enough time I can get anything else I want.

Of course the super power 'omnipotence' is by definition the best, but that's against the spirit of the game.


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

Shape-shifting. Having a bad hair day or have a giant zit on your face? Just shape-shift into someone beautiful! Or you could shapeshift into someone you don't like and make them do stupid things in public if you're feeling particularly evil that day.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

Either Biological Immorality or Shapeshifting.


----------



## PointerGo (Nov 27, 2016)

> I would like to hear your thoughts about it and ask you to keep it creative. Please, explain why you would choose that power or powers, if you can't decide.


Control Time

I would like that power because: 
1. I could have endless of time to live in my life. 
2. I could stop my body so it would never age. 
3. I could choose which age my body is at. 
4. I could make people age, if I didn't liked them. 
5. I could travel through time. 
6. I could see into the future. 
7. I could stop time so I can move to another place in an instant without losing time. 
8. I would be immortal. 
9. Theoretically I could heal other peoples wounds or diseases by speeding up their process of cell reproduction. 
10. Escape anyone by jumping into another timeline.
11. By being in control of time I could be in control of everything. 
12. I could read fast and move fast.

If I had a super power I would be villain.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

None. Because imma kill joy


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

The ones that would prove most useful right now are super-strength and immunity (like a virtually indestructible body). I'd like to be the most (physiologically) powerful being on earth without looking it. 

So I'd like that, or the ability to knock someone out with just a touch.


----------

